# Stocking a 2.5g?



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi, I'm new here! I have a 2.5g aquarium a friend gave me that I was using as a quarantine tank, but I was wondering if there are any fish/inverts/etc that can live happily in a 2.5 g, or if I should just put some plants in there instead. 

Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I use a 2.5 for a betta, another option would be a few small shrimp


----------



## blackmajik (Jan 23, 2014)

Had a 2.5 gallon tank for a bit and the fish don't seem very happy or active - had some neons and a danio in there. Mind you that the internal filter and some decorations also took up the space which made it even smaller.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, basically you can just have some inverts(bunch of shirmp, a cray) or a betta. But you can make them pretty neat if they are planted and such.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Tropicana said:


> Yeah, basically you can just have some inverts(bunch of shirmp, a cray) or a betta. But you can make them pretty neat if they are planted and such.


I thought you needed a much bigger tank for crawfish?


----------



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah I don't want to get a betta any time soon as I am mourning the recent loss of mine  

I probably won't get any actual fish then if they're not happy in there.

But I am open to shrimp, and I also thought crawfish needed more room, all the ones I've seen are pretty big. I'm just a little bit concerned, I've heard that generally inverts are more sensitive to water quality, so would putting shrimp in such a small tank be dangerous? I could always just have some plants if so.

If not, what kind of shrimp would do ok in a 2.5g? and approximately how many? 
Thank you!


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

witchbitch said:


> If not, what kind of shrimp would do ok in a 2.5g? and approximately how many?
> Thank you!


Do red cherries. Hardy ;ittle guys. I have had 3 living in a 2.5 gallon with a betta for quite a while now, though granted they are no longer showing as good colors as they used to. I wouldn't do more than 5 or 6 in such a small tank, not that I am professing to be an expert on shrimp stocking size. But with a small number in a little planted tank, I think you will have an easier time keeping them happy. Light bio load plus plants will help keep the water stable.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I temporarily put a younger balloon molly in my 2.5 until we get a new betta.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

mistersprinkles said:


> I thought you needed a much bigger tank for crawfish?


Depends, obviously not a 8 inch lobster craw, but the pygmy crays that stay 2-3 inches are fine.

Maybe 10 cherries will give you a bit of breeding room so like 30 max likely if its nicely planted. then u can sell some have have a cool little breeding /show tank.


----------



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

Cool, These are good ideas. I think I'll get some cherry shrimp and some plants, they sound nice and tough. Thanks guys!


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

witchbitch said:


> Cool, These are good ideas. I think I'll get some cherry shrimp and some plants, they sound nice and tough. Thanks guys!


Get some nice fire reds, they look great in a planted tank : )

Igor sells them at $4 each (check general market discussion), or sometimes you can find cheaper if you look at the freshwater livestock.


----------



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

cool, thanks! I'll look into it


----------



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

For the fire red cherry shrimp, do they need any special sort of substrate? I have gravel and crushed coral on hand, which would be better? Or should I go buy something else?


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

witchbitch said:


> For the fire red cherry shrimp, do they need any special sort of substrate? I have gravel and crushed coral on hand, which would be better? Or should I go buy something else?


You don't need special substrates to raise Fire reds. Not really picky shrimps and pretty hardy. Very easy to breed too.

If you are going along the shrimp route then you will have to consider they breed like ants so 2.5g will pose a problem for the growing population down the road (in 3-6 months time anyway).


----------



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

If the population gets too big, can I put some of the cherry shrimps in my 10g community tank? The fish in there are listed in my signature


----------

